# Hurry, Write the Music Tonight - a song parody



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of our favorite tunes during the Christmas season is "Santa Baby" as sung by Eartha Kitt. It occurred to me that the idea of a wish list would also fit for the fans of a certain horror/Halloween music group we know, so I wrote one

Highbury makes a cameo appearance towards the end of the video - he took a photo for me because we couldn't get to the Midwest Haunters Convention last year.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very creative!
Nice work, Rox


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you kindly, sir


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This was a fun parody. Glad I finally got the chance to listen.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The thoughts of all us Midnight Syndicate fans.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That was a hoot Roxy, loved the lyrics! Hey....why aren't you writing the music? You are really very talented...you should team up with them.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Pumpkin5 took the exact words right out of my mouth!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Hey....why aren't you writing the music? You are really very talented...you should team up with them.





randomr8 said:


> Pumpkin5 took the exact words right out of my mouth!


That would be the musical equivalent of dying and going to heaven, like the time I played as part of the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra's Rusty Musician program

And thank you, my dears! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ed and Gavin not only did me the honor of finding the video funny, they also tweeted it and posted it on the Midnight Syndicate Facebook page. Now I feel as giddy as a school girl:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet ^


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That's great Roxy, how did I miss this?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, k, glad you enjoyed it


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

That was fun Roxy and very catchy...maybe to catchy? I've found myself humming and actually singing it while I was washing dishes last night "...next years haunt could be so good with Midnight Syndicate to set the mood...Ed and Gavin perhaps another t-shirt or two...brand new. with an album from you...Ed and Gavin...so hurry write the music tonight." It's exciting that Ed and Gavin liked it so much they tweeted and posted it on the Midnight Syndicate Facebook page!! I know I'm late but I still went and checked it out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, PG!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Not sure how I missed it either! Great job Roxy!


----------

